# Portatil pantalla negra.



## Meta (Oct 23, 2010)

Hola:







Tengo un portatil HP Compaq nc6120. Me lo regalaron roto. Antes encendía que se podía ver la BIOS pero no se sabe si el fallo era el disco duro o otra cosa. Como no hay manera de probarlo porque no encuentro otro disco duro ni otro portatil me tendré que buscar la vida así.

Sin motivo y sin desarmarlo la panatlla está negra. A veces funciona si lo muevo brusco adrede. Lo desarmé, miré hasta la última esquina de cada pieza. Lo purebo con o disco duro y nada. Antes puse El disco de Ubuntu y me arrancaba con buen funciomiento. No se que pasó, al final pude instalar Windwos XP y sus driver. DEspués se bloqueó Windows y se ve negro, desde ahí ya no salgo, ni BIOS ni nada, todo negro.

También limpié bien el microprocesador y le puso silicona térmica bien hecho, estas cosas hay que hacerlas bien. He probado la RAM por si falla alguna, piniendo una, quitando otra. No tiene nada que ver.

Aquí bajé los Driver y todo bien.
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=447346&swLang=35&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093

Características.
http://www.pc-portatil.com/info/pdf/ordenador-portatil-hp-compaq-NC6120.pdf

Pienso en buscar a más gente a ver si consigo uno viejo a este estilo. Comprar uno nuevo es más rentable siempre que tenga el presupuesto adecuado que en estos momentos estoy en crisis.

He estado siguiento haste este videotutorial para desmontarlo.





¿Alguna idea?

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 24, 2010)

Seguramente es fallo de los fluorescentes. De verse negra total mira, si puedes ver de cerca(como yo con la miopia) a ver si verdaderamentes si se ve que se dibujan en la pantalla. Los condensadores electrolíticos del generador de tensión de los tubitos suele fallar. Casi todos los que han caido (ojo al casi todos,eh!) eran por un motivo o por el otro. Si tienes un scaner retirado puedes intercambiar los tubos a ver que pasa.
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 26, 2010)

Es correcto lo que el amigo @el-nombre mensiona, sin embargo no estaría demas revisar también el flex de la pantalla, ya que indicas que el video vuelve cuando mueves la pantalla buscamente. Otro detalle, si el equipo estaba funcionando bien y se congelo y desde allí no funcionó mas, esa falla está mas relacionada con el procesador y la memoria. Ese equipo en particular, tiende a tener fallas por el VRM (Circuito de alimentacion del procesador) sería buena idea medir esos mosfets (Cercanos al procesador) y en caso de estar buenos, aplicarles algo de calor para asegurar que esten bien soldados. Saludos...


----------



## Meta (Oct 26, 2010)

A veces me falla la panalla sin ser brusco, ahora, antes era a lo brusco. A veces por abrir la pantalla un poco , se me cualga Windows por completo. He mirado el LCD por completo, hasta vi el INVERTER y la conexión del LCD tanto del cristal como el de la placa base.

A veces creo que es la tarjeta de vídeo integrada. Por ahora si  no muevo nada me funciona. No siempre es así, otras veces como tengo que abrir y cerrar el portatil, se ve negro, la pago, le doy golpecitos y se vuelve a encender cuando el PC está apagado y lo vuelva a encender. Nunca enciende la pantalla cuando Windows está activo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 26, 2010)

Interesante, deberias aplicarle calor a los chips no mas que para asegurarse de que no hayan soldaduras frias, otra cosa, comprobaste que tal está el switch de la pantalla?


----------



## lubeck (Oct 26, 2010)

mi notebook no es con switch tiene un sensor hall o algo asi...

tambien puedes verificar eso... o deshabilita en el sistema operativo la función que la pone en standby... si esta muy dañado...

posible solución...


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 26, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> mi notebook no es con switch tiene un sensor hall


Ese sistema lo usan los equipos mas nuevos se compone por un sensor hall que está en la base del laptop y en la pantalla tienen una bobina. Cuando alguno de esos 2 falla, la pantalla no se apaga. 

La serie nc6000 aun usa el switch "normalito"  Saludos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 26, 2010)

huyaa  hace muy   poco repare  una portátil que    tenia la  pantalla negra   y  la falla  era  dos capacitores de 470µf x10 volt  que   estaban justamente por  ay en  el circuito de los fluorescentes,nomas que este   tardaba y   costaba encender  cuando estaba ''frio''


----------



## Meta (Oct 27, 2010)

Ahora mismo al tocar la mesa, se me encendió el portatolsólo y cerrado. Abrí la tapa y lo apagué pero con l apantalla negra, a veces el puntero del ratón  no aparece y cuando aparece no se mueve. Otras veces si. En cuanto me fijé, el portatil se enciende y se apaga por menos de un segundo unas 7 ó 8 veces sólo. Parece que hay cortocircuito o algo. Debo pegarme más tiempo mirando el portatil con lupa a irar los componentes y soldaduras en la parte de la fuente de alimentación y donde se conecta al LCD.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 27, 2010)

Meta dijo:


> Ahora mismo al tocar la mesa, se me encendió el portatolsólo y cerrado.


 Haz pensando en hacerle un exorcismo? conozco a un exorcista muy bueno 






Deberías desarmar el equipo en su totalidad y hacerle un chequeo / mantenimiento completo, eso de que se encienda solo es bastante extraño, quizás tenga algunas particulas dentro del equipo saboteando su buen funcionamiento...


----------



## Meta (Oct 27, 2010)

Estoy arto de ahcerle muchos chequeos a todo. Me falta mirar con lupa la electrónica SMD por la parte del conector del LCD. A lo mejor haré el exorcismo.


----------

